# oral thrush pill i took it an got 4 days till fet??



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

im suffering from thrush an my nurse at the clinic told me i could take the oral canesten pill  then after i took it i read on the pack that its not to be taken if trying for a baby   im so upset that it might lessen my chance of my embies latching on .


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Vikki,

Canesten Oral contains fluconazole and although it isn't first choice for treating thrush in pregnancy, it is safe to take and won't have any effect on your chances of implantation occurring. Don't worry  

Maz x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thank you maz its a big relief to know this xxx all the best x
vikkixx


----------

